# Baby Arima is finally here!!



## Mango

My lil princess finally arrived!! We named her Arima (pronounced Areema):happydance:

I went into labour Sunday morning at 2:30. My waters broke in my sleep. I phoned the hospital and was told to come in right away as I was not having contractions yet. They said that having my water break without contractions is a bit dangerous as it could cause the chord to slip.

So I went in and when they examined me they told me I was 3cm dilated. The chart showed that I was having contractions but I could not feel them.

So they admitted em and said that if I was not in active labour by the morning, they would induce me...my biggest fear..

Luckily my contractions started by 6am and were very mild, more like period pains. When they were 5min apart I put on the TENS machine which helped TONS!!! By 8:30 I was in active labour, my contractions were 1 min apart and lasting about 40seconds. 

My OH massaged my back and hips really hard during the contractions which made a big difference. not sure if the massage eased the muscle or just took my mind off things.

I had done pretty well up until then, I was 7cm...but I couldn't take it anymore and didn't want to turn the TENS machine up any further so I asked for a mobile epi. However, if anyone is looking to go all natural, as I originally was, the TENS really helped and I would suggest it.

The mobile epi was great b/c it took the edge off but did not take away feeling in my legs and allowed me to still fee my contractions so that I could push. By 10:30 I was fully dilated and had her at 11:45.:cloud9: She was 6lbs 12.2 oz by the way.

My OH held her first and got to cut her chord. When I saw her for the first time I was beyond excited. I couldn't believe this was the person who had been kicking my inside to bits for the last few months. It was also lovely that we didn't know what we were having so my OH was extra excited.

I'm so fascinated by her and luv her soooo much!:happydance:

Big thanks to the ladies at BnB, I love this forum it really helped me to remain calm during my pregnancy and know what to expect...:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







Day 1.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 75









Day 1 (1).jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 78


----------



## Serene123

What a beautiful baby! Congratulations :)


----------



## coccyx

Congratulations,shes beautiful. Hope you are keeping ok:happydance:


----------



## maybebaby

Ooooh!! CONGRATULATIONS!! She is so beautiful!!! :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations, she's beautiful!


----------



## Samo

goregous baby :D look at that hair! And her lips are very plump and nice :). Congratulations on a little girl! Great job :D


----------



## Sara

Congratulations and well done! She is so beautiful and her name suits her :)


----------



## genkigemini

CONGRATS!!! She is so pretty!


----------



## nikkybaby

She is beautiful!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Rumpskin

Congrats Mango, you have a beautiful bundle of joy xx


----------



## TryingAgain

Congratulations, she is gorgeous!!


----------



## AquaDementia

She is really beautiful Mango. Congrats to you and the daddy.


----------



## Louisa K

Awwww Mango, you done good girl !! She's so beautiful !!


----------



## KX

Congratulations, what a beautiful name!

You done really well too!

xxx


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats on your baby girl!!


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Congrats!!! She is beautiful!!!


----------



## Stef

Congratulations!!! 

She is beautiful!!

x


----------



## Jenny

Aww! she's sooooo adorable:baby:. Congrats hon! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## beanie

congratualtions, she is just beautiful. And what a great birth story, I agree with you about the TENS. I hopemy birth goes as smoothly


----------



## Deise

Mango. she is gorgeous!!! Congrats on your beautiful baby girl!


----------



## JennyLynn512

She is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations on the birth of your beautiful little girl!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## Samantha675

She is just so lovely!!!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations she is gorgeous.


----------



## lili

She is beautiful! Congrats!!!!


----------



## xCherylx

What a beautiful baby girl!
Congratulations :) x


----------



## cutie_wutie

*congrats hun xxxxxxxx shes gorgeous xxxx well done hun*


----------



## Mango

beanie said:


> congratualtions, she is just beautiful. And what a great birth story, I agree with you about the TENS. I hopemy birth goes as smoothly

Beanie the TENS will do wonders hun, just remember to put it on when your contractions reach 5min apart :) Can't wait to hear your story!


----------



## xarlenex

Congrats mango! Shes gorgeous!


----------



## charlottecco2

congratulations, shes lovely xx


----------



## goldlion

Arima is beautiful, Mango. Her name is absolutely gorgeous! Congrats on your smooth delivery. I'm glad to hear you are both doing well :)


----------



## mickey

Mango, she is beautiful :baby:

congratulations :hi:

good to hear the birth went smooth :headspin:


----------



## Iwantone!!!

shes beautiful xxx


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gif

She is gorgeous, I love her curly hair!


----------



## leeanne

She is absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## CK Too

Congratulations on your little girl


----------



## snugglemuffin

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Holldoll

She is beautiful! Congratulations!!!


----------



## vejables

adorable mango!!! for some reason i knew u were gonna have a girl.


----------



## danielle19

congratulations she is gorgeous


----------



## Mango

vejables said:


> adorable mango!!! for some reason i knew u were gonna have a girl.

Really, u know I swore down I was having a boy , so much for mother's intuition LOL


----------



## Firsttimer

congrats mango she is beautiful. 
xxxx


----------



## vicky

congratulations hunny she is beautiful


----------



## Newt

awwww wow :hugs:


----------



## LaurenBabes:)

Congratulations =]
She is absolutley gorgeous :)
And her name is beautiful

xx


----------



## Jenelle

Congratulations!! She is absolutely gorgeous, and I am loving the name you chose for her!


----------



## wannabmum

What a stunning little girl Mango congrats.

xxx


----------



## lillysmum

congratulations hun she's gorgeous! I used the TENS too and was amazed at how far it helped me in my labour - well worth a shot i say.


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------

